

Critique our new startup - Sportaroo - haar
http://www.sportaroo.com

======
davidmspi
I think you should specify what type of critique you are looking for. The
hacker news community might not represent who your early adopters are (Do we
play sports?). In that sense, we might not be able to critique the market
validity of your startup. And, we may not be interested in "critiquing" your
new startup.

On the other hand, if you specified that you are looking for a critique on
your site's design, usability, etc. then I am sure you could get feedback.

That being said, I responded with this insight because I fit into both
categories (I design products for mobile and I played baseball at a D1
school).

~~~
haar
The critique I was hoping to get was more aligned with the technical and UX
aspects (design, usability, etc), of which I've seen numerous high quality
examples (and discussions of) demonstrated by the HN community.

